# rispondigli solo quando saprai che cosa gli devi dire



## querry

hola a todos:
quería saber cuál de las dos frases que siguen está correctamente traducida al español (la frase de partida era más o menos "rispondigli solo quando saprai che cosa gli devi dire")


Contéstale sólo cuando sepas lo que tienes que decirle
Contéstale sólo cuando sepas lo que tengas que decirle

muchas gracias
q.


----------



## Neuromante

Hay un problema: Las dos son correctas.

La primera se usa en casos donde la persona todavía desconoce lo que debe decirle (La información pertinente)
La segunda se usa cuando la respuesta a dar es una opinión y se está recomendando tenerla clara antes de hablar. Ese "tengas" alude a algo que, por el momento, es hipotético.


----------



## ursu-lab

Io direi la prima. Perché dovrebbe esserci un congiuntivo anche nella seconda?
Ps: ho appena letto la risposta di Neuromante. D'accordo, ma in quella frase si sottintende "quando avrai deciso cosa dirgli", cioè con sicurezza.


----------



## 0scar

1. Contéstale sólo cuando sepas lo que tienes que decirle   (si _tienes_ _que decirle_ entonces por definición de tiempo presente_ tienes_ _ahora_ , así que no hay que esperar a _cuando sepas_)
1a. Contéstale solo cuando sepas que decirle 
1b. Contéstale solo si sabes lo que tienes que decirle 

2. Contéstale sólo cuando sepas lo que tengas que decirle 


De todas maneras la forma .1 es bastante usada.


----------



## ursu-lab

0scar said:


> 1a. Contéstale solo cuando sepas qué decirle



In effetti la forma 1a è decisamente la più naturale. Scusami per la correzione della piccola svista. 

Rispetto al fatto che "devi/tienes que" è presente perché "ora", non l'ho capita... Come sarebbe allora "so/mi ha detto che *la settimana prossima* *devo* telefonare al medico"?


----------



## 0scar

Esta es la forma natural y correcta: "*la settimana prossima* *dovrò".*
Usar el presente es la forma natural incorrecta.


----------



## Tomby

querry said:


> Contéstale sólo cuando sepas lo que tienes que decirle
> Contéstale sólo cuando sepas lo que tengas que decirle


Creo que es correcta la segunda, pero no descarto que la primera también lo sea.
Respecto a las dos anteriores respuestas de Ursu-lar y Oscar:
"Mi ha detto che la settimana prossima _devo_ telefonare al medico"
"Mi ha detto che la settimana prossima dovrò telefonare al medico"
Si quieren decir:
"Me ha dicho que la próxima semana _debo/deberé_ telefonear al médico"
Entiendo que ambas son correctas, incluso la que usa el presente de indicativo [_debo_] porque existe el Presente con valor de Futuro que anticipa acciones futuras; habitualmente se acompaña de referencias temporales futuras:
Ej.: _El próximo viernes salgo de viaje _(y no saldré).


----------



## querry

grazie, davvero...le vostre opinioni sono, come sempre, molto utili ed interessanti!
q.


----------



## ursu-lab

0scar said:


> Esta es la forma natural y correcta: "*la settimana prossima* *dovrò".*
> Usar el presente es la forma natural incorrecta.




In che lingua è scorretto usare l'indicativo presente "la settimana prossima devo consegnare un lavoro importante" o "domani vado dal medico"?  In italiano?  

Scusa la curiosità, in quale *Grammatica della Lingua Italiana *avresti letto un'affermazione simile?


----------



## 0scar

¿En qué lengua es menos natural usar el tiempo futuro en vez del presente para hablar del futuro?


----------



## ursu-lab

In italiano, quando si tratta di un futuro *prossimo* e l'azione è data per sicura:

Fra un mese ho l'esame della patente.
O:
Quest'estate vado in Inghilterra a fare un corso d'inglese.

Anzi, nel primo caso, l'uso del futuro è quasi "innaturale".


----------



## 0scar

En castellano también se dice todos los días "Dentro de un mes tengo el examen x" y sin embargo es incorrecto aunque lo diga José RAE, y lo afirmo con los argumentos que están mas arriba

¿En cuál gramática de la lengua italiana o castellana dice que usar el futuro en estos casos es casi "innatural"?


----------



## Tomby

ursu-lab said:


> In italiano, quando si tratta di un futuro *prossimo* e l'azione è data per sicura:
> 
> Fra un mese ho l'esame della patente.
> O:
> Quest'estate vado in Inghilterra a fare un corso d'inglese.
> 
> Anzi, nel primo caso, l'uso del futuro è quasi "innaturale".


Il presente indicativo. Vedete:
Altri usi del presente:
- Presente storico (passato)
- Presente al posto del futuro (futuro)


----------



## ursu-lab

0scar said:


> ¿En cuál gramática de la lengua italiana o castellana dice que usar el futuro en estos casos es casi "innatural"?



In qualsiasi grammatica NON tascabile. Un veloce link al sito dell'accademia della crusca (vedi il punto #35): http://forum.accademiadellacrusca.it/forum_7/interventi/2444.shtml

Ma immagino che ci sarà qualcosa da ridire sull'opinione pure di Peppe Crusca...  uff...

Mi correggo, pure in quelle in versione economica si può trovare:

Dardano-Trifone, La lingua italiana (pag. 242)


> Il presente è il tempo della contemporaneità, ma bisogna aggiungere che  si tratta di una contemporaneità relativa, da mettere in rapporto a un  punto di riferimento cronologico che può collocarsi anche nel passato  (giusto ieri faccio una passeggiata e incappo in un acquazzone) o nel  futuro (domani faccio una passeggiata).





0scar said:


> En castellano también se dice todos los días  "Dentro de un mes tengo el examen x" y sin embargo es incorrecto  aunque  lo diga José RAE, y lo afirmo con los *argumentos *que están mas arriba



Definizione di "argomento" (tratta dal Garzanti):

*1* *prova o ragionamento* *addotto *a sostegno di una tesi


Mi sono persa qualcosa. 
Innanzitutto io ho parlato esclusivamente della lingua italiana (in spagnolo l'uso del futuro è più esteso). Ma, a parte questo, dove sarebbero gli argomenti (*fondati*)? Io non ne vedo nemmeno uno, quelle "más arriba" in italiano (e in spagnolo) si chiamano semplicemente "opinioni" ("opiniones"), non "argomenti".

Buttare lì un "non sono d'accordo con quanto sostiene la RAE (e tutti i filologi che stanno dietro la RAE)" senza un minimo di teoria alla mano, credo che non meriti ulteriori commenti.


----------



## Neuromante

Al margen de lo que están diciendo, y sin entrar en la discusión sobre tiempos verbales, quisiera aclarar algo.


Cuando di por válida la primera opción no me estaba refiriendo a nada de lo que están discutiendo sino a otro contexto distinto, menos embrollado. Lo explico:

Hay algo que debes decirle a X; una información de la cual, en este momento, desconoces el contenido. Concretamente es la respuesta a una pregunta, un comentario o "algo" que X ya ha hecho. La frase lo que dice es que pospongas la respuesta hasta que sepas lo que *ya en este momento* debes decirle.


No tiene nada que ver con problemas de gramática en el uso del futuro en frases compuestas. 

Por cierto, la frase es:
Contesta (Verbo principal) ¿Cuando? Saber (Verbo secundario) ¿Qué? (O.D. del verbo "saber", que en este caso es una nueva frase ) Aquí podría venir "el precio del libro" o cualquier cosa... que no implica tiempo verbal.


----------



## honeyheart

Elijo como correcta la primera:

_ "Contéstale sólo cuando sepas lo que tienes que decirle."_

Tengan en cuenta, releyendo la frase original en italiano, que este "tener" es de "dovere", no de "avere", quiero decir, su sentido no es "lo que tienes/tengas *para* decirle".

La circunstancia en que se usaría esta frase es, por ejemplo, si tenés que contestarle a un investigador sobre un hecho ilegal con el que te relacionan, y *no podés decirle cualquier cosa*, porque te arriegás a quedar implicado; entonces te aconsejan que primero te hagas asesorar por un abogado sobre las respuestas que tenés que dar, y que sólo entonces hables con él.

O si, por ejemplo, la novia de tu amigo te deja en el contestador automático un mensaje preguntándote dónde está su novio, y vos sabés que está de trampa, y para no delatarlo *tenés que mentir*, entonces te sugieren que contactes con tu amigo y le preguntes qué excusa le dio él, para decirle a la chica lo mismo vos también, y que recién entonces la llames.


----------

